

Can this mouse take Twitch to the next level? - nmattisson
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/206180815/quantified-gaming-know-more-game-better

======
shetter
Apart from the tired PR effort (gawker media-level headline, samefag comments)
this project looks really great. I'd love to have that for the insight alone,
even though I don't play competitively anymore it seems like it would allow me
to understand myself better.

------
DigitalSea
From a data perspective this really interests me and partly because I am a
gamer. As the rise of eSports continues, obtaining metrics of professional
players might give us insight into what traits professional players have in
common (if any).

We track metrics of olympic athletes to study where they can improve and what
makes a good athlete great, so it only makes sense to see if there is a link
between heart rate, eye movement and other metrics and a professional gamer
who has what it takes to win.

This is surprisingly cool. I probably wouldn't buy one, but it is cool
nonetheless.

------
zzleeper
Come on guys, two green names comments with actually nothing insightful
besides a cliche phrase?

It's like you are begging to be flagged =/

------
joellarsson
Quantified Self for games, I like. Would be fun to implement support in some
open source games like quake world.

------
debacle
Or you can buy a heart rate monitor that will actually work for $15-20
dollars, and a real gaming mouse.

------
hajak
Cool to see quantified self in other places!

------
jbob2000
The heart rate sensor is a gimmick, they need really close contact to work
well. You'd need to grip the shit out of your mouse to get a good reading. I
don't think anyone can maintain an iron grip on their mouse long enough for
the sensor to have any meaning

